# How Abrasive Is Menzerna PF2500?



## Dillon (Feb 2, 2011)

I have searched but to be honest that was making me more confused lol.

I've had really good results with Power Finish 85RD3 but used it all up before Xmas. I've just received my latest order and thought I was replacing like for like by getting PF2500 but notice the cut indicator is a lot closer to coarse than the 85RD3. In fact its not that far away from the Power Gloss indicator. 

That worries me slightly because I managed to Strike Through with Power Gloss. It was on a damaged panel and I was deliberately working it hard, but it still surprised me how easily I managed it.

Would PF2500 be ok to use on a 2002 Range Rover P38 in metallic dark green. It looks in good shape, but get it in direct sun light and it is quite heavily swirled. I would start with a tame pad and work up until desired results are achieved. 

Any thoughts or comments gratefully received.


----------



## sinner (Feb 1, 2012)

Last column 1200 1500 2000 2500 2500 3000 -> remove sandpaper marks.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

SF2500, ie Power finish, is a superb polish who will suit your needs very good. Use it with a polishing pad and you should remove all the swirls and leave the paint very sharp and glossy. What kind of machine are you using, btw?


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Porta said:


> SF2500, ie Power finish, is a superb polish who will suit your needs very good. Use it with a polishing pad and you should remove all the swirls and leave the paint very sharp and glossy. What kind of machine are you using, btw?


I'd agree with this, I use it on a DA on rock hard 20 year old VW clear coat and although it can take 3 sets, it does leave a good finish. I doubt i'd use anything more aggresive unless on a local RDS.


----------



## Dillon (Feb 2, 2011)

Porta said:


> SF2500, ie Power finish, is a superb polish who will suit your needs very good. Use it with a polishing pad and you should remove all the swirls and leave the paint very sharp and glossy. What kind of machine are you using, btw?


I've got a DA and have had some great results on my RR Classic using 85RD3 and thought 2500 was one and the same. But their scale on the bottle shows that 2500 has more cut than the 85RD3. As I've already had a case of strike through using Fast Gloss on a Sonus orange pad with my DA I didn't want to risk it happening with the 2500, but looking at the chart I think it will be fine.


----------

